# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Đia chỉ bảo hành laptop HP ở Cần thơ????

## yeuyeu90

con hp pavilion dv3 của em nó cháy đen thui rồi.chắc là lại bị đứt cable màn hình.mọi người biết các địa chỉ bảo hành của hp ở cần thơ không?chỉ em với.hixhix

----------


## huudatfee

bạn đến ttth đại học cần thơ đó. ở đây đang tiếp nhận máy hp sửa chữa, bảo hành mà ^^

----------


## mewxu

hp đang có chương trình bảo hành gì đó, nghiên cứu chạy ra bảo hành đỡ tốn tiền[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## seotheanhgroup

> bạn đến ttth đại học cần thơ đó. ở đây đang tiếp nhận máy hp sửa chữa, bảo hành mà ^^


sáng mới đem cái máy ra.được bảo hành miễn phí.còn được thêm con chuột và cái balo hp nữa chứ.hihi.sướng ghê

----------


## calebss

> sáng mới đem cái máy ra.được bảo hành miễn phí.còn được thêm con chuột và cái balo hp nữa chứ.hihi.sướng ghê


mình nhớ là phải bảo hành 3 lần trong 3 tháng thì mới đc nhận quà thêm mà bro ^^

----------


## Meoluoingungay

> mình nhớ là phải bảo hành 3 lần trong 3 tháng thì mới đc nhận quà thêm mà bro ^^


http://www.baohanhsieutoc.com.vn/ tham khảo đi nè mấy bạn.bảo hành trên 3 lần trong vòng 6 tháng sẽ nhận đươc chuột không dây hp hoặc balô nhé

----------


## chan

sao trong đây để là bảo hành 30'-4h là có máy. làm gì mà nhanh dữ vậy nhỉ?

----------


## jindovn

> sao trong đây để là bảo hành 30'-4h là có máy. làm gì mà nhanh dữ vậy nhỉ?


thì đã bảo là chương trình bảo hành siêu tốc rồi mà bạn.hp nó làm vậy thì mai mốt mấy hãng sony hay asus cũng ăn theo chương trình này thôi.tại xưa giờ chưa có thằng nào bảo hành laptop trong thời gian nhanh như thế /[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## 0964059802

> thì đã bảo là chương trình bảo hành siêu tốc rồi mà bạn.hp nó làm vậy thì mai mốt mấy hãng sony hay asus cũng ăn theo chương trình này thôi.tại xưa giờ chưa có thằng nào bảo hành laptop trong thời gian nhanh như thế /[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


sony mà có chế độ bảo hành gì. máy của hãng này đc cái mã, ko tốt trong việc va chạm. mỗi lần rước 1 em sony về là tiếc đứt ruột vì tiền, mà dùng cũng chẳng yên tâm, cứ lo hư lên hư xuống. ức chế lắm

----------


## newmeta1

trong chương trình khuyến mãi đợt này của hp có dịch vụ happy call khá hay:"liên lạc với khách hàng sau khi sử dụng dịch vụ"

----------


## Lenguyen1508

> trong chương trình khuyến mãi đợt này của hp có dịch vụ happy call khá hay:"liên lạc với khách hàng sau khi sử dụng dịch vụ"


chương trình này có vẻ lạ nhỉ, mấy hãng khác và các chương trình khuyến mãi trước của hp cũng ko có :shifty:

----------


## tungvu

chương trình bảo hành này đến khi nào thì hết hạn vậy nhỉ?

----------


## crawlers1214

> chương trình bảo hành này đến khi nào thì hết hạn vậy nhỉ?


chương trình x’press service này đến 30/4 là hết hạn. cũng gần đến ngày kết thúc rùi đóa ^^

----------


## valazivn

có bác nào hiểu cái dịch vụ happy call của chương trình này là thế nào không nhỉ?

----------


## tapcuoinet

> có bác nào hiểu cái dịch vụ happy call của chương trình này là thế nào không nhỉ?


có thể tạm hiểu là quá trình sửa chữa, bảo hành sẽ được thông báo cụ thể cho khách hàng. trong quá trình đó, nếu có phát sinh vấn đề hay sửa chữa nhanh, xong sớm, khách hàng sẽ được biết. hp luôn đặt uy tín trên hết mà

----------


## Vibe89

> có thể tạm hiểu là quá trình sửa chữa, bảo hành sẽ được thông báo cụ thể cho khách hàng. trong quá trình đó, nếu có phát sinh vấn đề hay sửa chữa nhanh, xong sớm, khách hàng sẽ được biết. hp luôn đặt uy tín trên hết mà


hay đấy,chứ bt mình đem máy đi bảo hành là được 1 cái giấy hẹn rùi xong.chẳng đuược tư vấn về máy gì xấc.dịch vụ này khá tiện đó chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## viet nam

trung tâm bảo hành hp, thì bạn cứ kiếm trung tâm bảo hành của fpt, là ok, vì fpt và hp có những hợp tác bảo hành laptop song phương.

----------


## aplico

> trung tâm bảo hành hp, thì bạn cứ kiếm trung tâm bảo hành của fpt, là ok, vì fpt và hp có những hợp tác bảo hành laptop song phương.


đến 81 phan kế bính là quá chuẩn ^^

----------


## admin

> đến 81 phan kế bính là quá chuẩn ^^


mình ở đà nẵng thì liệu có chỗ nào tiếp nhận máy không hở bạn?/?/

----------


## hoang_kisirong

> mình ở đà nẵng thì liệu có chỗ nào tiếp nhận máy không hở bạn?/?/


bạn cứ vô tư đi kiếm trung tâm bảo hành fpt, vì các hãng như hp, ibm, dell, đang có những liên kết bảo hành với fpt khá tốt với nhau, hồi đó mình làm fpt nên biết thế

----------


## hardest

> mình ở đà nẵng thì liệu có chỗ nào tiếp nhận máy không hở bạn?/?/


trên đường hàm nghi đó bạn, có đến 3 điểm nhận máy đó. phi long, phan quang và thịnh tiến

----------


## vipkongtu

*dtntpt*

nghe nói bảo hành còn được tặng quà nữa hả , khó tin quá vậy!:realmad:

----------


## tuylasg

> nghe nói bảo hành còn được tặng quà nữa hả , khó tin quá vậy!:realmad:


đối với model trong chương trình x’press service với những sửa chữa đơn giản phải bảo hành trên 3 lần trong vòng 6 tháng, sẽ được tặng 01 chuột không dây hoặc ba lô hp

đối với chế độ bảo hành thông thường, nếu thời gian bảo hành máy lâu hơn 1 tuần, khách hàng sẽ được tặng chuột laser của hp. chương trình kết thúc ngày 30/04/2011

----------


## phamhungimkt

> đối với model trong chương trình x’press service với những sửa chữa đơn giản phải bảo hành trên 3 lần trong vòng 6 tháng, sẽ được tặng 01 chuột không dây hoặc ba lô hp
> 
> đối với chế độ bảo hành thông thường, nếu thời gian bảo hành máy lâu hơn 1 tuần, khách hàng sẽ được tặng chuột laser của hp. chương trình kết thúc ngày 30/04/2011


zậy cuối tháng này là end time rùi.haiz...những máy dòng pavillion của hp hay nóng ngay touchpad không biết đem ra làm sạch bụi có mát hơn không:wacko:

----------


## xuyenchi05

> zậy cuối tháng này là end time rùi.haiz...những máy dòng pavillion của hp hay nóng ngay touchpad không biết đem ra làm sạch bụi có mát hơn không:wacko:


pavillion có điểm lợi là hấu hết các máy dòng này đều khá nhẹ, dễ dàng đáp ứng nhu cầu du lịch mà đem theo máy ^^

----------


## huongcao

> pavillion có điểm lợi là hấu hết các máy dòng này đều khá nhẹ, dễ dàng đáp ứng nhu cầu du lịch mà đem theo máy ^^


cách đây 1 năm rưỡi thì pavillion là oke nhất trong hp,giờ thì có mấy model g và probook thống trị rùi.pavillion đã đi vào dĩ vãng:whistling:

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

*cpjamg*




> cách đây 1 năm rưỡi thì pavillion là oke nhất trong hp,giờ thì có mấy model g và probook thống trị rùi.pavillion đã đi vào dĩ vãng:whistling:


laptop probook 4410s đang là cơn số vì kiểu dáng quá đẹp ^^ được trang bị màn hình chống chói rộng 14 inch, độ phân giải 1.366 x 768 pixel, với hệ thống đèn nền led chiếu sáng lưng, vừa giúp hiển thị hình ảnh nét hơn, vừa giúp tiết kiệm điện năng

​

----------


## khuvucmuabannhadat

> laptop probook 4410s đang là cơn số vì kiểu dáng quá đẹp ^^ được trang bị màn hình chống chói rộng 14 inch, độ phân giải 1.366 x 768 pixel, với hệ thống đèn nền led chiếu sáng lưng, vừa giúp hiển thị hình ảnh nét hơn, vừa giúp tiết kiệm điện năng
> 
> ​


dòng probook này hình như cấu hình chẳng có con nào vượt qua được dòng g.hiện tại tui chỉ thấy dòng g là oke.nhìn cái vỏ vân vân bằng nhôm rất chắc chắn.không như mấy dòng probook.nhìn hơi thô

----------


## seoben

> dòng probook này hình như cấu hình chẳng có con nào vượt qua được dòng g.hiện tại tui chỉ thấy dòng g là oke.nhìn cái vỏ vân vân bằng nhôm rất chắc chắn.không như mấy dòng probook.nhìn hơi thô


lớp vỏ đó bắng nhựa cứng bạn ah. lớp vỏ được thiết kế với vân nổi tam giác và lớp sơn màu nâu đồng, cho cảm giác khá giống với một lớp vỏ hoàn toàn từ nhôm

----------


## gcat1

> lớp vỏ đó bắng nhựa cứng bạn ah. lớp vỏ được thiết kế với vân nổi tam giác và lớp sơn màu nâu đồng, cho cảm giác khá giống với một lớp vỏ hoàn toàn từ nhôm


hay nhỉ? mà tui thấy hệ thống tản nhiệt của dòng g này tốt hơn hẳn dòng probook 4410s hay mấy con pavillion nhiều lắm luôn á.xài máy cũng mát

----------


## ndt2802

> hay nhỉ? mà tui thấy hệ thống tản nhiệt của dòng g này tốt hơn hẳn dòng probook 4410s hay mấy con pavillion nhiều lắm luôn á.xài máy cũng mát


 màn hình dòng g này :công nghệ gương siêu sáng led hỗ trợ hd(3), tăng cường trải nghiệm giải trí tuyệt vời trong khi lướt web, kiểm tra hộp thư (email), kết nối bè bạn với webcam tích hợp hay đang nghe nhạc với âm thanh altec lansing. cái này cũng khá hay đó cứ

----------


## kitelag

> hay nhỉ? mà tui thấy hệ thống tản nhiệt của dòng g này tốt hơn hẳn dòng probook 4410s hay mấy con pavillion nhiều lắm luôn á.xài máy cũng mát


hàng hp nổi tiếng là dùng hơi bị nóng mà ^^ probook thì nên xem đến dòng probook 4420s. đây là dòng probook mới, được ví như “quả bom làm nổ tung thị trường máy tính xách tay” ngay từ khi xuất hiện đó :whistling:

----------


## hangdambao00

> hàng hp nổi tiếng là dùng hơi bị nóng mà ^^ probook thì nên xem đến dòng probook 4420s. đây là dòng probook mới, được ví như “quả bom làm nổ tung thị trường máy tính xách tay” ngay từ khi xuất hiện đó :whistling:


làm j mà “quả bom làm nổ tung thị trường máy tính xách tay”, ghê vậy bro:shifty:

----------


## fire_diamond1987

> làm j mà “quả bom làm nổ tung thị trường máy tính xách tay”, ghê vậy bro:shifty:


con probook 4420s này có lớp vỏ ngoài sử dụng hợp kim nhôm trong một bộ khung vững chắc với 2 màu sắc đậm chất “doanh nhân”: đen caviar và đỏ bordeaux; sở hữu công nghệ chống tràn nước với các lỗ thoát nước thông minh; probook thế hệ mới được trang bị touchpad cảm ứng đa điểm cho độ nhạy tốt cả khi sử dụng bình thường lẫn đa điểm như vuốt để zoom lớn hay thu nhỏ ảnh và trang web...

​

----------


## thaichautsm

> con probook 4420s này có lớp vỏ ngoài sử dụng hợp kim nhôm trong một bộ khung vững chắc với 2 màu sắc đậm chất “doanh nhân”: đen caviar và đỏ bordeaux; sở hữu công nghệ chống tràn nước với các lỗ thoát nước thông minh; probook thế hệ mới được trang bị touchpad cảm ứng đa điểm cho độ nhạy tốt cả khi sử dụng bình thường lẫn đa điểm như vuốt để zoom lớn hay thu nhỏ ảnh và trang web...
> 
> ​


con này nghe bảo chạy mát lắm.nhưng không bằng mấy con g-series.thằng em mình dùng con g42 ngồi cày game cả ngày mà máy vẫn hoạt động bền bỉ như thường.từ lúc mua đến giờ 3 tháng mà chẳng có vấn đề gì cả

----------


## thangmarketing

> con này nghe bảo chạy mát lắm.nhưng không bằng mấy con g-series.thằng em mình dùng con g42 ngồi cày game cả ngày mà máy vẫn hoạt động bền bỉ như thường.từ lúc mua đến giờ 3 tháng mà chẳng có vấn đề gì cả


model probook bao gồm 4320s, 4420s, 4520s và 4720s, kích thước màn hình lần lượt 13.3-inch, 11-inch, 15.6-inch và 17.3-inch. ngoài ra, thế hệ máy mới được thiết kế dưới bàn phím một lớp phim mỏng mylar chống thấm nước kết hợp với rãnh thoát nước thông minh giúp bảo vệ các thiết bị điện tử bên trong. còn chạy mát hay ko thì dòng g hên xui lắm đó nha bro [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## nguyenlan

> con probook 4420s này có lớp vỏ ngoài sử dụng hợp kim nhôm trong một bộ khung vững chắc với 2 màu sắc đậm chất “doanh nhân”: đen caviar và đỏ bordeaux; sở hữu công nghệ chống tràn nước với các lỗ thoát nước thông minh; probook thế hệ mới được trang bị touchpad cảm ứng đa điểm cho độ nhạy tốt cả khi sử dụng bình thường lẫn đa điểm như vuốt để zoom lớn hay thu nhỏ ảnh và trang web...
> 
> ​


thằng 4321s ko biết thế nào nhỉ, cũng chung dòng thằn gnày luôn:whistling:

----------


## hoangtrieuman

> thằng 4321s ko biết thế nào nhỉ, cũng chung dòng thằn gnày luôn:whistling:


về mặt nóng máy thì có thể yên tâm. những con như con này và hp pavilion dv4, dv6, g4, g6; hp probook 4230s, 4430s, 4530s; compaq presario cq43 và hp 430 đã đc cải thiện rất nhìu về mặt này rùi ^^

----------


## thienlongadv

cái chương trình bảo hành này sắp hết hạn chưa vậy nhỉ???:shifty:

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

> cái chương trình bảo hành này sắp hết hạn chưa vậy nhỉ???:shifty:


đến cuối tháng này, hết 1/5 là chương trình bảo hành cấp tốc này của hp kết thúc rùi. bùn 5s vậy. hi vọng vào đợt khuyến mãi sau của hắn

----------


## akakavn

> đến cuối tháng này, hết 1/5 là chương trình bảo hành cấp tốc này của hp kết thúc rùi. bùn 5s vậy. hi vọng vào đợt khuyến mãi sau của hắn


còn hẳn hơn 1 tuần nữa mà, anh em nào có máy tranh thủ đem ra bảo hành, biết đâu nhận đc. thêm quà tặng nữa!!!:whistling:

----------


## SongwolVina

hơi lạ đề 1 tí ^^ mọi người cho mình hỏi ý kiến về con hp elitebook 6930p này. nghe nói là đc bảo hành đến 3 năm lận thì phải :shifty: đang me

----------


## seonovaland

> hơi lạ đề 1 tí ^^ mọi người cho mình hỏi ý kiến về con hp elitebook 6930p này. nghe nói là đc bảo hành đến 3 năm lận thì phải :shifty: đang me


giờ thì mình thấy xài dòng g-series chuộng hơn mấy con elitebook bạn à.nó được tiếng là bảo hành lâu năm thôi chứ máy chạy không trâu bằng mấy con g42 hay g62 đâu.core 2 duo như elitebook thì sao chạy nổi đồ họa :lick:

----------


## johnkims

> hơi lạ đề 1 tí ^^ mọi người cho mình hỏi ý kiến về con hp elitebook 6930p này. nghe nói là đc bảo hành đến 3 năm lận thì phải :shifty: đang me


tại sao dòng elitebook lại bh 3 năm ,còn các dòng còn lại bh 1 năm nhỉ???

----------


## phamhoasp

> tại sao dòng elitebook lại bh 3 năm ,còn các dòng còn lại bh 1 năm nhỉ???


xem cái này đi nè bro:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5ckuo8ojau

----------

